# General > Upcoming Events >  Protest march 30th November

## Mathias

Hi People, those that are on FB can link into this and share  https://www.facebook.com/events/1451...631384/?ti=icl  Details on a protest march against current firearms legislation in Mid Canterbury. NZDA & COLFO supported and endorsed. Those that can come along, please do and bring some friends.

----------


## Woody

Good one  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

